# Whey isolate vs. concentrate



## njc (May 21, 2011)

Is the difference between whey protein isolate and concentrate THAT profound?  Is Isolate far superior to concentrate or is the difference minimal?


----------



## Chubby (May 21, 2011)

njc said:


> Is the difference between whey protein isolate and concentrate THAT profound? Is Isolate far superior to concentrate or is the difference minimal?


 

Hope this helps 






The way that protein in a food or supplement is usually measured is by using the Protein Efficiency Ratio (PER). The protein efficiency ratio for a food is determined in a lab by dividing the weight gain of a test subject who had been given certain types of foods or, more specifically, proteins, by the intake of that particular protein during the test period. In short, a test subject (not always human) ate and gained weight. Then that weight (in grams) was divided by the amount of the specific protein that the subject took (also in grams).

Here is a list of the (PER) of different proteins.

* Whey Protein isolates blends: 110-159
* Whey Concentrate (lactalbumin): 104
* Whole egg: 100
* Cow???s milk: 91
* Egg white (albumin): 88
* Fish: 83
* Beef: 80
* Chicken: 79
* Casein: 77
* Soy: 74
* Rice: 59
* Wheat: 54
* Beans: 49


----------



## blergs. (May 21, 2011)

if its high quality whey-con  then NO.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 21, 2011)

*Concentrates* contain a low level of fat and cholesterol but, in general, have higher levels of bioactive compounds, and carbohydrates in the form of lactose — they are 29%–89% protein by weight.

*Isolates* are processed to remove the fat, and lactose, but are usually lower in bioactivated compounds as well — they are 90%+ protein by weight. Both of these types are mild to slightly milky in taste.

*Hydrolysates* are predigested, partially hydrolyzed whey proteins that, as a consequence, are more easily absorbed, but their cost is generally higher.[8] Highly-hydrolysed whey may be less allergenic than other forms of whey.[10] They are very bitter in taste.

YouTube - ‪Whey Concentrate vs isolate: The Facts‬‏


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2011)

*Whey Protein Explained*

      As scientific evidence continues to mount in favor of the health  promoting effects of higher protein intakes, increasingly health  conscious consumers are demanding convenient and affordable ways of  adding protein to their diet. The food and supplement industries, never  one to miss an opportunity, have been eager to oblige, introducing a  myriad of protein bars, powders, shakes, candies, puddings and other  convenience foods to fill this demand. But consumers should realize that  oftentimes the food industry, and its darling offspring, the  nutritional supplement industry will go to any lengths to sell the  cheapest (and potentially harmful) ingredients they can get away with.  Nowhere is this more true than in the area of whey protein. 

Slowly, whey protein supplements are shedding their reputation as mere  muscle builders and their true health promoting value is beginning to  become recognized. People are beginning to realize the value of this  convenient, economical protein source for weight control, immune  function, medical conditions such as HIV and cancer, but as demand rises  so does the production of inferior low-grade products attempting to  ride the wave of whey's popularity. As we shall see, many whey protein  products on the market fail to offer the full spectrum of whey's  benefits, and some may even be potentially harmful. 


*PROTEIN IS PROTEIN-OR IS IT?* 

In order to figure out what constitutes "quality" whey protein we need  to take a look at some of the different products on the market, what  their properties are, and how they are processed. 


*IT ALL STARTS WITH MILK* 

Whey is the watery part of milk separated from curds during  cheesemaking. Cow's milk is comprised of approximately 80% casein and  20% whey. Unbeknownst to many, certain types of whey protein can impart  phenomenal health benefits to a wide range of individuals. It is widely  believed amongst many researchers that the health benefits of a properly  prepared whey protein outshine the benefits of ALL other forms of  protein supplementation (including the much touted soy.) Quality whey  preparations have been shown to: 

1. Raise glutathione, the body's premier endogenous antioxidant, which  serves to neutralize toxins, heavy metals and other carcinogens. Whey  protein has consistently been shown to raise glutathione better than any  other protein. 1,2,7,8,11 (Note: cancer cells have been shown to have  higher levels of glutathione than normal cells, and whey has been shown  to selectively deplete glutathione in cancerous cells making them more  sensitive to chemotherapy.26 See next point.) 2. Prevent and treat various types of cancer including breast cancer and  prostate cancer.4,5,6,8 3. Fight various types of infections through several different  mechanisms.1,2,8,16 4. Combat muscle atrophy, especially in wasting conditions such as HIV  and cancer1,2,3,8 

Not all whey proteins are created equal, however. Sadly, most of the  whey proteins currently available on the market wouldn't even begin to  exhibit the biological activity listed above. In this article you will  learn exactly what to look for in choosing top quality whey protein  supplements which impart all of whey's incredible health-promoting and  disease fighting benefits. 


*TWO TYPES OF WHEY* 

Interestingly enough, whey, a byproduct of the cheese making process,  was not recognized until fairly recently as having any nutritional value  for humans at all. Sweet dairy whey, which is the raw whey precipitate  from cheddar-type cheeses, contains quite a bit of lactose, and fat  making it not only unpalatable, but, in this state, a nutritionally poor  food. It wasn't until about 25 years ago that the technology to extract  the protein from sweet dairy whey was refined enough to produce an  economically viable food product, and in more recent years, improvements  in filters and processing techniques have continued to improve the  quality of commercially available whey supplements. Thus, the different  processing techniques that whey undergoes become quite important. When a  major food industry such as the dairy industry finds a way to sell you a  product they would otherwise throw away, be VERY suspect of the foods'  quality. Extreme care has to be taken to isolate and preserve the  products' beneficial components, while ridding the product of  undesirable elements. 

The different processing techniques that whey undergoes can make the  difference between a product with remarkable health benefits, or one  that is decidedly damaging to health. First, let's start by separating  all whey protein into 3 categories: 

*WHEY CONCENTRATE* - A cheap whey protein with relatively high levels of lactose, fat, cholesterol, and denatured (non-functional) proteins. 

*WHEY ISOLATE* - A more pure whey protein with lower levels of lactose, fat, cholesterol or denatured proteins. 

*HYDROLYZED WHEY* - An enzymatically predigested whey protein, where larger whey peptides and microfractions are broken down. 

Whey concentrate is the broad term that describes any whey which, after  pasteurization and removal of some fat and solids from cheese  manufacture, is Ultrafiltered to achieve protein content of anywhere  between 25% to 85% actual protein. Some particularly deceptive companies  have been known to use whey concentrates with as little as 50% protein  in their nutritional products, but most of the Whey Protein used in the  nutritional market is called WPC 80, or Whey Protein Concentrate 80%  protein. Supplement companies LOVE to use this whey concentrate. It's  among the cheapest dairy proteins, which puts more money in their  pockets, and they can label it as "whey protein" and make a killing off  of unsuspecting consumers. Interestingly enough, WPC 80 is not just  popular in nutritional supplements, it is also used for animal feed, pet  foods, and as filler in many commercial baked goods. Often companies  will go out of their way to tout that their products contain whey  isolate, when in reality the product contains miniscule amounts of  isolate and large amounts of concentrate. The problem is only compounded  when companies hide significant amounts of low quality raw materials  within so-called "proprietary blends" of ingredients. In truth, there  are not a lot of reasons why a supplement company would use a high  quality whey isolate instead of a low quality whey concentrate. The  general supplement consumer simply is not discerning enough to tell the  difference between the two. Hopefully this article will be a force in  changing the way some of these supplement companies do business.  Unfortunately, though, as it stands now, companies who formulate  products with top quality in mind are the exception and not the rule.  So, as supplement consumers what do we do to make sure we're not getting  low quality whey? The take home rule is this: Any protein supplement  that lists whey concentrate anywhere in the ingredients should not be  purchased. Period. 

Note: Some undenatured whey protein concentrates do exist which are  carefully produced to maintain high amounts of immunoglobulin and  lactoferrin, two potentially beneficial whey microfractions. Because  these products are not used for protein supplementation, but for  immunomodulating effects mostly in a clinical setting, they are not the  subject of this article. These are NOT the whey concentrates used in  typical protein supplements. 


*WHEY CONCENTRATE'S DIRTY SECRETS* 

If you currently use one of the big tubs of whey on the market (the ones  that are mostly comprised of whey concentrate) go look at the  Supplement Facts box on the label. Scroll down until you see the  cholesterol listed. How many milligrams are in a serving? It is not at  all uncommon for some of the cheaper whey products on the market to  contain a whopping 25-55 (or more) mg of cholesterol in approximately a  30 gram serving. So what you say? Well, compare that to a product that  is all whey isolate. In the same size serving, a whey isolate product  will deliver next to no cholesterol at all. A significant amount of  cholesterol in any whey protein powder is indicative of the usage of  whey concentrate, a crudely produced filler absolutely unfit for  inclusion in health supplements. Many users of whey concentrate  supplements unknowingly consume hundreds of milligrams of powdered  cholesterol per day from products they believe to be health promoting. 

In the past, some companies tried to pass off this rather inefficient  processing as a benefit. Their reasoning was that many growth factors  were contained in the fat and cholesterol portions of whey. But, as  processing progressed, many of these microfractions of whey were able to  be retained even as the fat and cholesterol were filtered out. In  essence, it is now possible to derive a full spectrum of whey fractions  through a whey isolate, which as noted earlier, will contain very little  fat or cholesterol. 

Now the really astute amongst you will be quick to point out that not  all cholesterol is bad and the body needs it for many vital functions,  but, powdered, possibly oxidized cholesterol like that found in powdered  eggs and protein powders doesn't stand much of a chance of conferring  any benefits at all, in fact there exists a pretty vocal constituent of  researchers and health experts who warn against the dangers of this  oxidized cholesterol. Take, for example, this quote from the article  "The Oiling of America" by Mary Enig PhD and Sally Fallon of the Weston  A. Price Foundation, in which they discuss the role oxidized cholesterol  may have played in skewing the results of a particularly influential  study done involving 70 male prisoners, implicating dietary cholesterol  with coronary heart disease. The authors state that, in fact, much of  the research showing a correlation between dietary cholesterol intake  and heart disease used oxidized cholesterol. 

But the biggest flaw was that the subjects receiving cholesterol did so  in the form of reconstituted powder-a totally artificial diet. Mattson's  discussion did not even address the possibility that the liquid formula  diet he used might affect blood cholesterol differently than would a  whole foods diet when, in fact, many other studies indicated that this  is the case. The culprit, in fact, in liquid protein diets appears to be  oxidized cholesterol, formed during the high-temperature drying  process, which seems to initiate the buildup of plaque in the  arteries.10 Powdered milk containing oxidized cholesterol is added to  reduced fat milk-to give it body-which the American public has accepted  as a healthier choice than whole milk. It was purified, oxidized  cholesterol that Kritchevsky and others used in their experiments on  vegetarian rabbits.9 

How do you know if the cholesterol in your protein is oxidized? Any  pasteurization and drying at high temperatures as well as exposure to  oxygen will oxidize a portion of the cholesterol in a product (not to  mention denature proteins.) It has also been proposed that cholesterol  undergoes auto-oxidation simply under what would be considered simple  storage conditions. Many companies, as previously mentioned, used the  cheapest heat-treated whey available in their whey proteins. This fact  alone makes me suspicious, and therefore, in my mind, the lower the  cholesterol the better. The analysis of cholesterol oxidation products  or COPs in protein powders and processed food is a relatively small, but  growing field of study. There are many who assign COPs a major role in  the initiation of arteriosclerosis and heart disease. Cholesterol  oxidation products will be the focus of a future article in this series. 

Lactose, or milk sugar, is another residual ingredient found in many  cheaper whey protein concentrates. In fact only whey protein isolates  are allowed to claim lactose free status. This is a big reason why whey  isolates are so much easier to digest, as many people lack the enzyme  needed to effectively digest lactose. Interestingly, even if you don't  consider yourself to be lactose intolerant, this disorder often goes  unrecognized and can be the cause of many nagging health concerns. So,  if you've ever experienced bloating or gas with a whey protein product,  chances are it contained lower quality concentrates with substantial  amounts of lactose. 

So, aside from the detrimental effects of cholesterol and lactose, what  about the protein itself? Is there a difference in the protein quality  among different types of protein? Absolutely. Whey concentrates often  contain significant amounts of denatured proteins, and thus confer  markedly reduced biological efficiency. 

The whey portion of milk is relatively fragile (compared with casein.)  As such many of the delicate whey fractions are altered during  processing and pasteurization. When a protein is altered from its native  structure as can happen by pasteurization, cooking, or pH conditions,  it is said to be denatured. Not all protein denaturation is bad. Egg  whites, for example, when cooked turn white, and inactivate the compound  avidin which can reduce absorption of the vitamin biotin. But, whey  protein is different. The many different proteins in whey need to be in  their native state to confer the benefits of whey. Denatured whey  proteins are not only a waste of money, but may also be toxic.19 In  animal studies metabolites of heat and chemically treated protein has  been shown to damage kidney function. 20 


*WHEY MICROFRACTIONS* 

Whey protein is not simply one protein, but a mixture of many.  Individual whey proteins, known as microfractions, are responsible for  whey's functional and biological benefits. If, as often happens in  processing, these microfractions are altered or denatured, much of the  health promoting value is lost. Some of the microfractions found in whey  and their biological benefit are: 

Beta-Lactoglobulin:
- Source of essential and branched chain amino acids.8 

Alpha Lactalbumin:
- Primary protein found in human breast milk.
- Source of essential and branched chain amino acids. 8 

Glycomacropeptide:
- Can reduce appetite via stimulation of CCK
- Acts as a Prebiotic
- Immunomodulator 24 

Bovine Serum Albumin:
- Contains abundant glutamylcysteine sequences, precursors to glutathione. 24 

Immunoglobulins:
- Primary protein found in colostrums.
- Imparts immune system modulating benefits.8 

Lactoperoxidase:
- Inhibits growth of bacteria. 8 

Lactoferrin:
- Antioxidant
- Antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal
- Promotes growth of beneficial bacteria 8,16 

Also, while we're on the subject, many ready-to-drink whey-based protein  beverages on the market are subjected to such harsh processing as to  make the protein nearly nutritionally worthless and potentially  toxic.15,18,22,23 Retort and UHT (Ultra High Temperature) processes used  in the manufacture of such drinks, has been shown to denature fragile  whey proteins, and produce foreign protein structures. 15,17,18,19,21,22 

Proper, low temperature, whey isolate processing produces a product with  the lowest amount of denatured proteins, and the highest most balanced  ratio of active microfractions. 


*WHEY ISOLATE* 

In general terms, whey isolate is any whey protein achieving 90%+  protein content. By definition, whey isolate will have more protein,  less fat, less lactose, less cholesterol and less denatured proteins  than the cheaper whey protein concentrates Of course, the whey isolates  will cost more than the cheaper concentrates, but the increase in price  can definitely be worth it, if you know which type of isolate to choose.  You see, there are two general types of processing which can produce a  whey isolate. They are known as ion exchange, and microfiltration. 


*ION EXCHANGE* 

The Ion exchange process of isolating whey protein was the first to  yield protein contents of 90%+ while ridding the product of lactose, fat  and cholesterol. Even today, after improved methods of whey extraction  have been perfected, many unscrupulous supplement companies continue to  tout Ion Exchange whey as a superior Whey Protein Isolate. The Ion  exchange process involves separating the protein in whey from the  undesirables on the basis of electrical charge. This method is able to  extract the most protein, and the resultant product yields the highest  protein percentage available. There is a big price to be paid for this  seeming benefit, however. You see, a drastic shift in pH is required to  drive the chemical reaction which isolates the protein. In so doing, the  nature of the whey protein is compromised. The relatively allergenic  Beta-Lacto Globulin fraction becomes predominant (instead of the more  delicate Alpha-Lactalbumin) and many of the valuable microfractions of  whey are lost or reduced including: glycomacropeptides, immunoglobulins,  lactoperoxidase and lactoferrin. So in essence, what is produced is a  stripped down protein that doesn't deliver many of the benefits of  filtered whey. 

So, in the Ion-Exchange process, ratios and quantities of valuable  protein fractions are altered to produce a protein which may impart less  of a heath promoting effect than that of a filtered whey. 


*MICROFILTRATION* 

As discussed earlier, when a filtered protein reaches 90% protein the  resultant protein is known as a whey isolate. A well manufactured  filtered whey isolate will provide undenatured, usable protein and  retains a whole host of other microfractions in proper balance, giving  whey functional benefits above and beyond just the amino acid profile. 

The microfiltration process allows only soluble proteins to pass through  the membrane, thus removing the highest level of lactose, fat,  cholesterol, and denatured proteins (denatured proteins are relatively  insoluble). A well made protein will then be spray dried at low  temperatures to maintain the structural and biological integrity of the  protein. 

Low temperature Microfiltration using highly selective ceramic filters  produces the highest quality whey isolate currently available. Not even  all filtered whey isolates are the same. Many companies unfortunately  use lower quality filters, not ceramic, and spray dry their protein at  high temperatures, both of which potentially compromise the integrity of  the finished product. 

So many companies use the term "cross flow microfiltered" to describe  both whey isolates and concentrates, this term has little to no real  meaning anymore. Only one company has patented the original process by  which the best isolate is produced. This company is Glanbia  Nutritionals, and their trademarked process is called CFM® and their  resultant whey isolate is called Provon®. Look for these ingredients and  their trademarked logos on your protein supplements to be assured  you're getting the highest quality available. 

So, to sum up the benefits of a properly produced filtered whey isolate: 

1. Lower in cholesterol
2. Less allergenic
3. More immune boosting microfractions
4. More growth promoting microfractions
5. Less denatured proteins
6. Lactose free
7. Higher protein percentage
8. Better, cleaner taste than a concentrate
9. Mixes easily 

The benefits of such a protein should now be overwhelmingly evident.  There are still many, however, who are either ignorant of the  health-promoting benefits of quality whey, or stands to gain financially  from the sale of cheaper whey protein products. Many consumers are  rightfully outraged when they learn the truth: that nutritional  supplement companies often have no interest in producing  health-promoting products. When damaging lies of this sort are  perpetrated against so many, for so long, under the guise of promoting  health, it is not the charge of simple ignorance which must be levied  against these companies, but that of absolute, calculated fraud. 


*HYDROLYZED WHEY PROTEIN* 

A hydrolyzed protein is one in which the longer chains of amino acids  (whole proteins) are broken up enzymatically into to smaller peptides  (pieces of proteins.) This process can be performed to different  degrees; that is, vastly different size peptides can be produced having  different functional characteristics. Because of this, the consumer has  no way of knowing exactly what sort of peptides (and of what size) may  be present in their hydrolyzed whey. 

You may also hear hydrolyzed whey referred to as pre-digested or  partially pre-digested whey protein, because, in essence, the  hydrolyzation process breaks down peptides enzymatically in a manner  similar to digestion. This makes peptides and free amino acids from  hydrolyzed whey very easily to assimilate, but this is not necessarily  as good as it may seem. 

The purveyors of hydrolyzed whey usually focus on two functional properties of hydrolyzed whey: 

1. Reduced allergenicity
2. Faster absorption 

The first of these is a legitimate benefit for individuals suffering  from an allergy to certain whey proteins, the second is probably only an  illusory benefit, as even intact whey is absorbed very rapidly in its  own right. Most of the marketing of hydrolyzed whey is based around a  single study which showed improved nitrogen retention in rats from  hydrolyzed whey versus intact whey protein. 25 

In the light of these supposed benefits, keep in mind that hydrolyzing  whey destroys the protein structures and much of the functional benefit  is lost. Whey's functional benefits have been shown to be related to the  intact structure of whey microfractions, not just its amino acid  profile. 3, 12 


*PROTEIN DENATURATION AND EXCITOTOXICITY* 

As stated earlier, the degree of hydrolysis of a protein dictates how  many bonds of the protein have been enzymatically "broken." Therefore,  the greater the degree of hydrolysis, the smaller the protein fragments  in a product become. The concept of hydrolyzing proteins arose to reduce  the allergenicity of compounds such as dairy or soy. In fact you will  often see hydrolyzed proteins used in baby formulas and enteric feeding  formulas for sensitive or allergic individuals. 

Free (non-protein bound) amino acids are not commonly found in  unprocessed food, but may be liberated from native protein structures by  certain types of processing, such as hydrolyzation. Somewhat  surprisingly, free amino acids can have strikingly different metabolic  effects in the body than those same amino acids consumed in whole food  proteins. Considering that many amino acids act as precursors to, or are  themselves, biogenic amines (brain chemicals), the effect of dietary  free amino acids on the brain and nervous system can be significant. For  example, Glutamic Acid (aka Glutamate), Aspartic Acid, and Cysteine,  when in their free state, may act as excitotoxins. According  Board-Certified Nuerosurgeon Russell Blaylock M.D.: 

[An] excitotoxin [is] a substance added to foods and beverages that  literally stimulates neurons to death, causing brain damage of varying  degrees. [They] can be found in such ingredients as monosodium  glutamate, aspartame (Nutrasweet), cysteine, hydrolyzed protein and  aspartic acid.13 

So, it's important to remember that undenatured, unaltered proteins  contain amino acids as part of the native protein structure which the  body can metabolize efficiently, whereas altered, denatured proteins and  free amino acids can often have toxic effects, and in the case of  excitotoxcicity, amino acids can literally excite neurons to death.  Excitotoxcicity is a major field of study with researchers looking to  unravel the mysteries of such neurological diseases as Alzheimer's, ALS  (Lou Gehrig's Disease), Multiple Sclerosis among others. Keeping the  above definition in mind, realize that whey contains abundant glutamic  acid, aspartic acid, and cysteine. To hydrolyze such a protein and  potentially free these amino acids from the native protein structure is  flirting with neurological disaster. 

It's important to note that the research on the excitotoxic nature of  hydrolyzed proteins is far from complete, but some evidence suggests  there is serious reason for concern. In dairy-based infant formulas  designed to reduce allergenic response to whey, for example, hydrolyzed  whey proteins have been shown to contain significant amounts of  potentially excitotoxic free amino acids Aspartic Acid and Glutamic  Acid.14 

Note: One purveyor of "natural" protein powder goes so far as to claim  that his protein contains no MSG and that the glutamic acid present in  his product is "inherent to whey protein" while using hydrolyzed whey in  the formula. Putting aside the possibility that this individual is  being blatantly misleading, he apparently is unaware that while MSG  (monosodium glutamate) may not be added to the product, similarly  excitotoxic free Glutamic Acid (or glutamate) is produced in the protein  hydrolyzation process. This same individual also claims that there is  not enough difference between a whey concentrate and isolate to justify  the increased price of an isolate. It's just that sort of ignorance that  this article is intended to combat. 

Even if hydrolyzed whey were not toxic, the beneficial immunomodulating  microfractions of whey are compromised with any significant  hydrolyzation of the protein, 12 thus sacrificing one of whey's premiere  benefits. In other words, the benefit of easier absorption of  hydrolyzed whey comes at the expense of the glutathione-immune boosting  properties of an intact whey protein. The vast majority of research  literature on whey centers around the effects of various whey  microfractions on immune function, and resistance to disease. Any  practice which lessens these positive effects of whey shouldn't be  embraced unquestioningly, especially considering the fact that intact  whey is absorbed very rapidly in its own right. 

The bottom line is that there are just too many unanswered questions  when it comes to hydrolyzed whey, and too little research demonstrating  any real benefit at all in healthy individuals. With hydrolyzed whey,  you sacrifice much, if not all of the immune boosting effect that makes  whey so valuable for growth and repair of the body's tissues, and  depending upon the degree of hydrolysis, you potentially run the risk of  exposing yourself to excitotoxic amino acids that could be produced  during the hydrolyzation process. 


*CONCLUSION* 

It seems strange that as the research into whey's remarkable  health-giving benefits continues to grow, the quality of the typical  whey supplement continues to become worse and worse due mostly to demand  for lower prices and higher profits. Most consumers, unless they know  what to look for, can completely forget about receiving any health  benefits from their low quality whey supplement, and should be more  concerned with the potential harm such a supplement could be doing them.  The solution, however, is a simple one. Chose only the highest quality  ceramic filtered whey isolate and reap the full gamut of benefits which  only quality whey can offer. 

Like this one, the articles in this series will aim to give you, the  supplement consumer, the information you need to make intelligent  choices in the jungle that is the nutritional supplement industry.  Integrated Supplements is committed not only to producing the highest  quality nutritional supplements, but to providing the most reliable and  honest consumer education in the industry. Integrated Supplements truly  is: nutrition for your full human potential. 

*SPECIFIC RECOMMENDATION:* 

*Buy IronMagLabs 100% Pure Whey Protein Isolate* 



*References*:

1) Bounous G, Baruchel S, Falutz J, Gold P. Whey proteins as a food  supplement in HIV-seropositive individuals. Clin Invest Med 1993  Jun;16(3):204-9.  
2) Micke P., Beeh KM, Schlaak JF,Buhl R, Oral supplementation with whey  proteins increases plasma glutathione levels of HIV-infected patients.  Eur J Nutr. 2002;41:12-18. 
3) Lands LC, Grey VL, Smountas AA. Effect of supplementation with a  cystiene donor on muscular performance. J Appl Physiol 1999;  87:1381-1385. 
4) Bounous G, Papenburg R, Kongshavn PA, Gold P, Fleiszer D. Dietary  whey. protein inhibits the development of dimethylhydrazine induced  malignancy. Clin Invest Med 1988 Jun;11(3):213-7. 
5) Bounous, G., et al. 1991 "Whey proteins in cancer prevention." Cancer Lett., 57: 91-94. 
6) McIntosh, G.H. et al. 1995. "Dairy proteins protect against  dimethylhydrazine-induced intestinal cancers in rats." J. Nutr. 125:  809-816. 
7) Wong, C.W., Watson D.L., Immunomodulatory effects of dietary whey proteins in mice. J Dairy Res. 1995; 62:359-368. 
8) Marshall, Keri. Therapeutic Applications of Whey Protein. Alternative Medicine Review. 2004; Vol 9, Num 2. 
9) Mary Enig, PhD and Sally Fallon, "The Oiling of America." 
10) P Addis, Food and Nutrition News, March/April 1990, 62: (2):7-10. 
11) Kent KD, Harper WJ, Bomser JA. Effect of whey protein isolate on  intracellular glutathione and oxidant-induced cell death in human  prostate epithelial cells. Toxicol In Vitro 2003 Feb; 17(1):27-33. 
12) Pacheco MT, Sqarbieri VC, Effect of different hydrolysates of whey  protein on hepatic glutathione content in mice. J Med Food. 2005  Fall;8(3):337-42. 
13) Blaylock, Russell L, MD. Excitotoxins: The Taste That Kills. Health Press, 1995. 
14) MSG in infant formulas MSG in Infant Formula 
15) Havea P, Singh H, Creamer LK, Campanella OH, Electrophoretic  characterization of the protein products formed during heat treatment of  whey protein concentrate solutions. Journal of Dairy Research 1998 65:  79-91. 
16) Caccavo, Pellegrino, Altamura, Rigon, Amati, Amoroso, Jirillo.  Antimicrobial and immunoregulatory functions of lactoferrin and its  potential therapeutic application. JOURNAL OF ENDOTOXIN RESEARCH:  OFFICIAL JOURNAL OF THE INTERNATIONAL ENDOTOXIN SOCIETY, 8(6):403-417  2002. 
17) Fritsch et. al. Formation of lysinoalanine during heat treatment of  milk European Food Research and Technology. 1983. Volume 176 Number 5,  341-345. 
18) Hollar CM and Parris N, Factors Affecting the Denaturation and  aggregation of whey Proteins in Heated Whey Protein Concentrate  Mixtures, 1995 J Dairy Sci 78:26-267. 
19) Sarwar G, et al. Influence of feeding alkaline/heat processed  proteins on growth and protein and mineral status of rats. Adv Exp Med  Biol. 1999; 459:161-77. 
20) Woodard JC, Short DD, Renal toxicity of  Nepsilon-(DL-2-amino-2-carboxyethyl)-L-lysine (lysinoalanine) in rats,  Food Cosmet Toxicol. 1977. Apr;15(2):117-9. 
21) Boschin G, et al. Lysinoalanine Content of Formulas for Enteral Nutrition. J Dairy Sci. 2003. 86:2283-2287 
22) Gould DH, MacGregor JT, Biological effects of alkali-treated protein  and lysinoalanine: an overview. Adv Exp Med Biol. 1977. 86B:29-48. 
23) Lifsey BJ, Farkas WR, Reyniers JP, Interaction of lysinoalanine with  the protein synthesizing apparatus. Chem Biol Interact.  1988:63(3-4):241-57. 
24) Whey Proteins. PDR Health. Retrieved February 21, 2006 
25) Poullain MG, Cezard JP, Roger L, Mendy F, Effect of whey proteins,  their oligopeptide hydrolysates and free amino acid mixtures on growth  and nitrogen retention in fed and starved rats. J Parenter Enteral Nutr.  1989 Jul-Aug;13(4):382-6. 
26) Kennedy RS, Konok GP, Bounous G, Baruchel S & Lee TDG The use of  whey protein concentrates in the treatment of patients with metastatic  carcinoma: a phase I-II clinical study. Anticancer Research. 1995:15  2643-2649.


----------



## gamma (May 21, 2011)

Sounds good  < maybe  one day  when our kids are grand parents they will sit around and laugh at us> Nice read


----------



## njc (May 22, 2011)

Good info guys.  Thanks.


----------



## mandrake (Jun 1, 2011)

this post is a must read...

thanks for sharing!


----------

